# Normal AMH borderline FSH??



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello, 

I finally received my AMH result. It came back at 21.4 the consultant wrote that: "This indicates a good overian reserve". 

As I understand, this result should be read alongside FSH? 
Last time it was 10.5. 

I'm 33 and we've been TCC nearly 3 years. 

Can anyone help me interpret the two numbers together? 

Thank you! Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Your AMH is excellent, your FSH isn't too bad at all, just very slightly high but it does fluctuate a lot. Have a look at the high FSH section, there is loads of info on there.

Try not to worry too much about numbers, they are only a tiny part of the story and are really just useful to give the Drs an idea of how to medicate you best.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Cloudy  . The amh means I will qualify for IVF   so this gives us lots of hope. Still waiting to see if I will get internal scans/lap dye. Or a diagnosis as to why its not happening. Now to wait till Jan for my follow up consultation, where hopefully the next steps will be revealed. Hope your ok sweety. Xxx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Evie,

You sound very similar to me. I was told I have good AMH and FSH was "Ok" at 10.5 or 11. I keep telling myself that it's on the good side of the boarder line scale..


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Barkie   thanks for your reply. I too have started telling myself the fsh is on the good side of borderline   
This Wednesday, I'm having one of those internal scan things...then they are checking my tubes...looked at your signiture, sounds like you went down the same rd. You said your on clomid now? Was that as a result from one healthy tube, drilling and all else being ok?? What happens next 9n your journey? Xxx
.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Evie I am so sorry I have only just noticed your reply! Which we had notifications when someone replies to us lol. 

Yes I had the HSG which indicated one screwed tube and one "perfect." The salpingostomy was unsuccessful so the tube is still blocked, I wish they had just taken it out! Just started me second round of clomid, first was a bfn  

I'm assuming you have had your hsg now, how did it go? x


----------

